# Pioneer deh-x6600bs



## Stevevo1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just installed a new stereo and when I turned it on it works good when fader is in center but as soon as I try to move it + or - it gets really staticy. I also can't play any cd's as it comes up with either error 12 or error 15. Any help please. Balance works good as does all other functions that I can tell. Thank you.

Stevevo1


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Did you remove the two screws on top of the chassis? They are installed for shipping only, the cd player will not operate unless you remove them.


----------



## Stevevo1 (Sep 5, 2014)

There are no screws in the top of the unit and nothing stated in the manual. Still won't work. It does come up with format read and then error 12. The fader isn't working either after shutting off the Sub Woofer in menu. Balance works fine but fader gets worse the farther you turn it.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Error 12 indicates a general failure, could be electrical or mechanical or just a scratched or dirty cd. Error-15 indicates an electrical error. Did you make for certain all the electrical connections are correct with the harness diagram and the radio diagram? You can try to reset the radio by disconnecting the negative terminal on the battery, waiting a few seconds, then reconnect.


----------



## Stevevo1 (Sep 5, 2014)

All connections are according to manual and I have tried several different CD's and still won't work. The staticy problem with fader gets worse when you mess with the Sub Woofer settings. I turned it off and it still doesn't work. I did the reset and reentered all and still same.


----------

